# Post-cardiac arrest



## calicoder10 (Oct 16, 2015)

Patient brought to ER by ems post cardiac arrest in the field. Can I report 427.5?
Thanks


----------



## kak6 (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes 427.5 if Date of service is before 10-1-15. 
 If after 10-1-15 then need to use ICD-10CM ** I46.9 
 I take it the provider is treating pt for cardiac arrest correct? Code what is being treated you will be fine.


----------

